# Apple Logo Stymied in MS Word



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I thought this was funny so I'll share it.

I have Word For Mac on my computer and tried to insert Apple's apple logo into my document.

It is contained in Word's list of "Insert Symbols" but whenever I click on it all I get is an empty rectangle. The Apple logo refuses to appear.

That's so funny. Microsoft appears to have sabotaged it...


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Deep Blue said:


> I thought this was funny so I'll share it.
> 
> I have Word For Mac on my computer and tried to insert Apple's apple logo into my document.
> 
> ...


Must be some setting unique to your Mac - the Apple symbol gets inserted OK for me.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

haha.. good find. I just tried this out, and it seems to show up fine on my mac as well.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Deep Blue said:


> I thought this was funny so I'll share it.
> 
> I have Word For Mac on my computer and tried to insert Apple's apple logo into my document.
> 
> ...


try a different font. When the symbol isn't available in a font, the system puts the rectangle in to hold the place.

Z.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I tried Times New Roman, Courier and Arial fonts. All the same. Also tried it on my Mac Mini. Same result.

Strange...I should also add that now I've found a bunch of other symbols that refuse to insert themselves too. No idea...

Still, in the royal tradition of Apple, it was nice to briefly believe in my own private Dark Side conspiracy...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Try Helvetica.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Times New Roman = a PC font
Courier = a PC font
Arial = a PC font

Do you detect my theme yet?

Try Geneva.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Gadzooks! 

By George, chaps, you've done it! I did not realise there was such a thing as a "PC" font. In fact, it still doesn't make sense but at least now I see the quirk...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Microsoft is like the former Soviet Union as it felt its power beginning to slip away.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank goodness Ballmer is more like Yeltsin than Putin.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Times New Roman is a PC font.
Just plain "Times" is a Mac font - well, actually it's an Adobe font but Apple inserted the Apple logo. Ditto for Courier.


----------

